
Show HN: Hacker News Ranked by Comment/Score Ratio - paradite
https://paradite.github.io/hn-ratio/
======
vxxzy
There seems to be a problem primarily on reddit. It’s antecdotal but, it seems
good content gets buried. Pick a popular subreddit (say r/videos), and select
“Top” posts for “All Time”. You will notice that a lot of that continent is
newer and it appears that the quality is not the same. About a year ago, you
could perform the same action and get the “oldie by goodie” type content. I
think the methods we use to gauge content quality doesn’t scale when a site is
overloaded with users. I haven’t yet seen it happen on HN, maybe because the
quality of users is “better”.

~~~
tesseract
I think that's sort of like asking why the list of highest grossing movies is
so biased toward recent ones rather than all time classics. In both cases
inflation is ignored. to get a "best of all time" ranking on HN/Reddit, I
think you'd have to normalize by the number of active users on the date of the
post.

~~~
derefr
Inflation of both the price of a movie, _and_ of the movie-watching
population. The proper ranking would be the inflation-adjusted number of movie
dollars spent _per capita_ on a given movie.

~~~
Eyght
It might be simpler to look at the share of the population that went to see
the movie. That should tell us how influential a movie was compared to
another.

------
aidos
Interestingly I tend to find that if the comment count is higher than the
score it often means the article is somehow wrong and everyone has jumped in
to say so. Though I guess that depends a little on the score count too.

Would be interesting to do a meta analysis to see how much valuable
information there is in the different categories of score comment ratios!

------
28mm
Cool idea. I really enjoy playing with variants of hacker news, like this, and
e.g tagger news.

I wonder if a diverging color scheme might make the ratios easier to read, at
a glance. E.g. a red scale for ratios > 1, and a blue scale for ratios < 1.

------
mkstowegnv
I would love to see a system for flagging or downranking posts and/or threads
that are beating a dead horse - by somehow recognizing similarity with a
critical mass of past posts.

~~~
craftyguy
You can currently flag posts, but you depend on the mods actually recognizing
the pattern since you can't tell them _why_ you are flagging it.

